# Maldini: passo indietro e no lieto fine stipendio. Annuncio oggi o dopo CDA?



## admin (1 Luglio 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.

CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA

*Anche TS *sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda: le prime parole rilasciate ieri da Maldini fanno capire le difficoltà. E trapela insoddisfazione. Se sono serviti trenta giorni, o forse più, significa che sul piatto Maldini ha inserito aspetti importanti. Come la durata del contratto, sul quale si è discusso a lungo: due o tre anni? Oggi, si spera, sapremo, ma sembra che si sia arrivati al classico compromesso di due più opzione per il terzo. Maldini ha poi preteso un contratto economicamente da star e fin qui nulla di male. Ma le trattative si sono nuovamente complicate quando si è trattato di decidere ruoli e competenze. La base di partenza è che Gazidis fino a novembre (scadenza del contratto) o come minimo fino a settembre (passaggio ufficiale di proprietà) rimarrà al suo posto. E gerarchicamente non potrà non essere sopra Maldini, anche se l’ex capitano pare abbia ottenuto un po’ più di libertà sul mercato, Certe operazioni non dovranno passare necessariamente al vaglio di Gazidis, anche se grandi dettagli, sull’accordo raggiunto nella tarda serata di ieri, non sono trapelati

*Repubblica: **Maldini non si è impuntato tanto sull’entità del ritocco dell’ingaggio da 2 milioni* lordi l’anno, quanto sulle garanzie di indipendenza. Certo, il contratto biennale con opzione per il terzo anno potrà essere rinsaldato a ottobre, quando il previsto passaggio di proprietà del club dal fondo Elliott della famiglia Singer alla società d’investimento RedBird Capital di Gerry Cardinale permetterà in teoria la promozione di Maldini a fulcro operativo. Fino ad allora la coesistenza nelle forme attuali con Gazidis, scelto da Elliott nel 2018 fino al prossimo novembre, continuerà a segnare il solco tra finanza e campo. Al budget limitato per la campagna acquisti (50 milioni) rischia di aggiungersi il “suggerimento” della sentenza Uefa, attesa anche da Inter, Juventus e Roma, sul vecchio fair-play finanziario. Quando Gazidis lascerà (guadagnando una trentina di milioni, dopo il closing da 1,2 miliardi, percentuale delle azioni ricevute all’assunzione), il suo successore dovrebbe essere nominato da Cardinale con mandato solo economico. Non a caso Maldini avrebbe chiesto invano, secondo le indiscrezioni legali, totale autonomia da ad della parte sportiva: una separazione dei poteri come ai tempi di Barbara Berlusconi e Galliani. Cardinale proverebbe ad accontentare Maldini, ma il nodo è proprio il suo potere. Viene descritto come un duro re dello show business e tuttavia è aiutato da un consistente prestito di Elliott, il cui peso azionario, sia pure in minoranza, postulerebbe un ruolo cruciale nel Cda. La scalata di RedBird viene assimilata a quella della famiglia Glazer al Manchester United nel 2005: a debito, con l’obiettivo realizzato di moltiplicare il valore del club negli anni. A Milano i moltiplicatori sarebbero i diritti tv, pane quotidiano per Cardinale con baseball, hockey su ghiaccio e Ligue 1 (Tolosa), ma soprattutto il nuovo stadio. Lunedì la presentazione della nuova stagione, con Origi in più, ma senza le suggestioni Botman, Sanches e Dybala, e con l’allenatore dei portieri Dida in meno (in Brasile per ragioni personali il candidato è Roma, a Milanello giocatore dal 2009 al 2012). Occhi puntati sul tavolo dei dirigenti: su Maldini e Gazidis.

*Il Giornale: *c’è la fumata rossonera. Habemus l’accordo tra Maldini ed Elliott In serata le firme. Vicenda grottesca con tutti colpevoli. Paga solo il Milan. Paolo chiedeva più libertà sul mercato. La società ha voluto evitare lo strappo ma resterà la tensione. I rapporti personali, deteriorati dall’intervista di Maldini e dal successivo braccio di ferro con Elliott per la richiesta di maggiori poteri presentata dall’ex capitano, lasceranno il segno. Probabilmente finiranno con il condizionare anche le prossime scelte sul mercato qualora Maldini e Massara dovessero pagare in qualche modo il ritardo operativo accumulato a giugno. Intendiamoci su questo punto a futura memoria: qualunque siano gli esiti di questo giugno “vietnamita”, nessuno godrà di giustificazione alcuna perché tutti i protagonisti avranno sulle spalle la rispettiva quota di colpe. L’accordo contrattuale tormentato del quale si discute da un mese può essere virtualmente considerato il risultato finale di un compromesso inevitabile tra le pesanti richieste di Maldini stesso da un lato, giudicate irricevibili dalla proprietà, e la buona volontà mostrata alla fine del braccio di ferro silenzioso da Elliott-Cardinale alfine dichiarato di evitare lo strappo oltre che la figuraccia di giungere lunedì prossimo 4 luglio, inizio solenne del raduno da campioni d’Italia, senza la presenza di Maldini e Massara al tavolo con Pioli e Gazidis





*ATTENZIONE COMMENTI SOLO ALLE NEWS. SOLITI OFF da flame (su giornalisti, giornalai, complotti etc etc = BAN*


----------



## Djici (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> *ATTENZIONE COMMENTI SOLO ALLE NEWS. SOLITI OFF = BAN*


Da quello che ho visto e letto direi che Paolo non l'ha spuntata su tutto quello che voleva. Speriamo che abbia firmato più con convinzione che per non lasciare il suo Milan.
Speriamo bene va che per me non ne siamo ancora usciti.


----------



## morokan (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> *ATTENZIONE COMMENTI SOLO ALLE NEWS. SOLITI OFF = BAN*


se ha firmato, comunque vada ha ottenuto in parte ciò che voleva, altrimenti non lo avrebbe fatto, il discorso legato ai mancati acquisti, al momento possiamo solo recriminare di Botman, anche se Maldini stesso si pronunciò in modo piuttosto vago su di lui qualche mese fa, e se effettivamente il budget è così limitato, 30 papaveri risparmiati, non sarebbero male


----------



## Stylox10 (1 Luglio 2022)

Ovviamente ora tutti possono dire qualsiasi cosa su questa vicenda, a me sinceramente interessa poco, volevo la firma ed è arrivata.

Ora guardiamo al futuro! Sono speranzoso e mi auguro davvero di vedere dei bei colpi di mercato nei prossimi giorni.

Forza Milan


----------



## jumpy65 (1 Luglio 2022)

Le pretese di essere amministratore delegato mi sembravano eccessive. Ha detto di essere molto felice quindi gli va bene quello che hanno concordato altrimenti non l'avrebbe detto. Non credo che la vicenda potesse andare diversamente. Il mercato a mio parere è stato rallentato/bloccato più dal passaggio di proprietà, che ha imposto una specie di congelamento fino alla chiusura della stagione 21/22, che dal rinnovo di maldini e massara.
Che la fine sia lieta mi sembra evidente, contrariamente a quanto dice il corriere


----------



## Stex (1 Luglio 2022)

.


----------



## Dexter (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> *ATTENZIONE COMMENTI SOLO ALLE NEWS. SOLITI OFF = BAN*


Le parole e l'atteggiamento di Paolo di ieri hanno confermato, non che ce ne fosse bisogno, che questa situazione surreale é proprio come l hanno descritta le testate.
Alla fine la firma pare essere arrivata con poca voglia da parte di entrambe le controparti, non sono assolutamente soddisfatto. "Calma" "cettempo", erano tutte caxxate. Ma non ci serviva la conferma di Paolo, lo sapevamo già. Vediamo il mercato che tanto é ciò che conta, e muoviamoci che siamo in ritardo (ha detto anche questo Paolo...segno che non stavano conducendo chissà quale trattativa. Ma sapevamo anche questo).


----------



## pazzomania (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> *ATTENZIONE COMMENTI SOLO ALLE NEWS. SOLITI OFF = BAN*


Se è vero che Maldini ha fatto qualche passo indietro, è la conferma definitiva che con quell' attacco nucleare ( intervista sulla Gazzetta) ha semplicemente fatto un grande, gigantesca, strepitosa caxxata.

Pazienza, fondamentale abbia rinnovato.
Sono felicissimo


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Luglio 2022)

.


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2022)

*Anche TS sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda: le prime parole rilasciate ieri da Maldini fanno capire le difficoltà. E trapela insoddisfazione. Se sono serviti trenta giorni, o forse più, significa che sul piatto Maldini ha inserito aspetti importanti. Come la durata del contratto, sul quale si è discusso a lungo: due o tre anni? Oggi, si spera, sapremo, ma sembra che si sia arrivati al classico compromesso di due più opzione per il terzo. Maldini ha poi preteso un contratto economicamente da star e fin qui nulla di male. Ma le trattative si sono nuovamente complicate quando si è trattato di decidere ruoli e competenze. La base di partenza è che Gazidis fino a novembre (scadenza del contratto) o come minimo fino a settembre (passaggio ufficiale di proprietà) rimarrà al suo posto. E gerarchicamente non potrà non essere sopra Maldini, anche se l’ex capitano pare abbia ottenuto un po’ più di libertà sul mercato, Certe operazioni non dovranno passare necessariamente al vaglio di Gazidis, anche se grandi dettagli, sull’accordo raggiunto nella tarda serata di ieri, non sono trapelati*


----------



## Masanijey (1 Luglio 2022)

.


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> ...



Leggete. Poi non vi lamentate...


----------



## AndrasWave (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> *ATTENZIONE COMMENTI SOLO ALLE NEWS. SOLITI OFF = BAN*


A che serve il lieto fine? Si è deciso di andare avanti? Bene, ora sotto con il lavoro.
A chi crede nelle favole del tutto bene, rapporti idilliaci e tutti sempre d'accordo non ha mai lavorato in squadra o in azienda. Perché la diversità di idee sta alla base di qualsiasi sviluppo e crescita. Il conflitto e lo scontro (moderato ovviamente) forgia la gente vera.

Quindi se hanno deciso di continuare vuol dire che hanno le stesse motivazioni e obbiettivi. Se uno fa un passo indietro su alcuni punti non vuol dire che deve aver perso per forza qualcosa. Ma questo gli scribacchini non lo diranno mai.


----------



## jumpy65 (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Anche TS sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda: le prime parole rilasciate ieri da Maldini fanno capire le difficoltà. E trapela insoddisfazione. Se sono serviti trenta giorni, o forse più, significa che sul piatto Maldini ha inserito aspetti importanti. Come la durata del contratto, sul quale si è discusso a lungo: due o tre anni? Oggi, si spera, sapremo, ma sembra che si sia arrivati al classico compromesso di due più opzione per il terzo. Maldini ha poi preteso un contratto economicamente da star e fin qui nulla di male. Ma le trattative si sono nuovamente complicate quando si è trattato di decidere ruoli e competenze. La base di partenza è che Gazidis fino a novembre (scadenza del contratto) o come minimo fino a settembre (passaggio ufficiale di proprietà) rimarrà al suo posto. E gerarchicamente non potrà non essere sopra Maldini, anche se l’ex capitano pare abbia ottenuto un po’ più di libertà sul mercato, Certe operazioni non dovranno passare necessariamente al vaglio di Gazidis, anche se grandi dettagli, sull’accordo raggiunto nella tarda serata di ieri, non sono trapelati*


maldini: sono molto felice.
Commento: trapela insoddisfazione
Ah ok


----------



## Solo (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> ...


Vedremo nei prossimi mesi - e già a partire da questo mercato - se Maldini ha ottenuto l'autonomia richiesta o se si è piegato e la situazione è rimasta la stessa.


----------



## darden (1 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> maldini: sono molto felice.
> Commento: trapela insoddisfazione
> Ah ok


Mah infatti Paolo ha detto che è molto felice di programmare un futuro vincente.. detto così per me significa che ha avuto quello che voleva.. vediamo il mercato!!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> maldini: sono molto felice.
> Commento: trapela insoddisfazione
> Ah ok



Ti sembrava veramente felice? Eddai eh. 

La situazione è tesa anche se ha firmato. Situazione imbarazzante


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> ...


Paolo sembrava soddisfatto, vedremo alla prova dei fatti. Si è perso tempo, colpevolmente e anche un pò irresponsabilmente perchè la base di partenza è buona e non sfruttare a pieno le potenzialità del mercato è un peccato davvero... MA non so voi ma come il giorno che Zizzo se ne è andato sono sollevato dal fatto che quantomeno non sentiremo più parlare della faida Gazza-Maldini, spettacolo indecoroso per un club prestigioso come il Milan.

Buon mercato a tutti!


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2022)

*Repubblica: Maldini non si è impuntato tanto sull’entità del ritocco dell’ingaggio da 2 milioni lordi l’anno, quanto sulle garanzie di indipendenza. Certo, il contratto biennale con opzione per il terzo anno potrà essere rinsaldato a ottobre, quando il previsto passaggio di proprietà del club dal fondo Elliott della famiglia Singer alla società d’investimento RedBird Capital di Gerry Cardinale permetterà in teoria la promozione di Maldini a fulcro operativo. Fino ad allora la coesistenza nelle forme attuali con Gazidis, scelto da Elliott nel 2018 fino al prossimo novembre, continuerà a segnare il solco tra finanza e campo. Al budget limitato per la campagna acquisti (50 milioni) rischia di aggiungersi il “suggerimento” della sentenza Uefa, attesa anche da Inter, Juventus e Roma, sul vecchio fair-play finanziario. Quando Gazidis lascerà (guadagnando una trentina di milioni, dopo il closing da 1,2 miliardi, percentuale delle azioni ricevute all’assunzione), il suo successore dovrebbe essere nominato da Cardinale con mandato solo economico. Non a caso Maldini avrebbe chiesto invano, secondo le indiscrezioni legali, totale autonomia da ad della parte sportiva: una separazione dei poteri come ai tempi di Barbara Berlusconi e Galliani. Cardinale proverebbe ad accontentare Maldini, ma il nodo è proprio il suo potere. Viene descritto come un duro re dello show business e tuttavia è aiutato da un consistente prestito di Elliott, il cui peso azionario, sia pure in minoranza, postulerebbe un ruolo cruciale nel Cda. La scalata di RedBird viene assimilata a quella della famiglia Glazer al Manchester United nel 2005: a debito, con l’obiettivo realizzato di moltiplicare il valore del club negli anni. A Milano i moltiplicatori sarebbero i diritti tv, pane quotidiano per Cardinale con baseball, hockey su ghiaccio e Ligue 1 (Tolosa), ma soprattutto il nuovo stadio. Lunedì la presentazione della nuova stagione, con Origi in più, ma senza le suggestioni Botman, Sanches e Dybala, e con l’allenatore dei portieri Dida in meno (in Brasile per ragioni personali il candidato è Roma, a Milanello giocatore dal 2009 al 2012). Occhi puntati sul tavolo dei dirigenti: su Maldini e Gazidis.*


----------



## carlocarlo (1 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Le pretese di essere amministratore delegato mi sembravano eccessive. Ha detto di essere molto felice quindi gli va bene quello che hanno concordato altrimenti non l'avrebbe detto. Non credo che la vicenda potesse andare diversamente. Il mercato a mio parere è stato rallentato/bloccato più dal passaggio di proprietà, che ha imposto una specie di congelamento fino alla chiusura della stagione 21/22, che dal rinnovo di maldini e massara.
> Che la fine sia lieta mi sembra evidente, contrariamente a quanto dice il corriere


si vedeva anche dalla faccia a mio parere che era felice


----------



## jumpy65 (1 Luglio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ti sembrava veramente felice? Eddai eh.
> 
> La situazione è tesa anche se ha firmato. Situazione imbarazzante


l'ha ripetuto due o tre volte che è felice. Avrebbe detto è stata dura ma ce l'abbiamo datta..non sono molto felice. Eddai ...


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se è vero che Maldini ha fatto qualche passo indietro, è la conferma definitiva che con quell' attacco nucleare ( intervista sulla Gazzetta) ha semplicemente fatto un grande, gigantesca, strepitosa caxxata.
> 
> Pazienza, fondamentale abbia rinnovato.
> Sono felicissimo


be caxxata...... si è portato tutti i tifosi dalla sua parte ed ha costretto quindi la proprietà a venire verso di lui più di quanto avrebbe fatto. non mi pare una mossa a vuoto.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be caxxata...... si è portato tutti i tifosi dalla sua parte ed ha costretto quindi la proprietà a venire verso di lui più di quanto avrebbe fatto. non mi pare una mossa a vuoto.


Figurati se gli americani spostano una virgola perchè lo vogliono i tifosi in Italia.

Manco se vedo le modifiche delle bozze con i cambiamenti in matita ci credo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Figurati se gli americani spostano una virgola perchè lo vogliono i tifosi in Italia.
> 
> Manco se vedo le modifiche delle bozze con i cambiamenti in matita ci credo.


non perchè lo vogliono i tifosi, ma perchè i tifosi portano soldi e comunque la figura maldini porta anche giocatori.

no maldini - meno soldi.


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2022)

*Il Giornale: c’è la fumata rossonera. Habemus l’accordo tra Maldini ed Elliott In serata le firme. Vicenda grottesca con tutti colpevoli. Paga solo il Milan. Paolo chiedeva più libertà sul mercato. La società ha voluto evitare lo strappo ma resterà la tensione. I rapporti personali, deteriorati dall’intervista di Maldini e dal successivo braccio di ferro con Elliott per la richiesta di maggiori poteri presentata dall’ex capitano, lasceranno il segno. Probabilmente finiranno con il condizionare anche le prossime scelte sul mercato qualora Maldini e Massara dovessero pagare in qualche modo il ritardo operativo accumulato a giugno. Intendiamoci su questo punto a futura memoria: qualunque siano gli esiti di questo giugno “vietnamita”, nessuno godrà di giustificazione alcuna perché tutti i protagonisti avranno sulle spalle la rispettiva quota di colpe. L’accordo contrattuale tormentato del quale si discute da un mese può essere virtualmente considerato il risultato finale di un compromesso inevitabile tra le pesanti richieste di Maldini stesso da un lato, giudicate irricevibili dalla proprietà, e la buona volontà mostrata alla fine del braccio di ferro silenzioso da Elliott-Cardinale alfine dichiarato di evitare lo strappo oltre che la figuraccia di giungere lunedì prossimo 4 luglio, inizio solenne del raduno da campioni d’Italia, senza la presenza di Maldini e Massara al tavolo con Pioli e Gazidis*


----------



## __king george__ (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> ...


bene

ora però il lieto fine è il mercato

perchè io sento parlare solo di "potere personale piu ampio,durata del contratto,ecc) ma a me di queste cose interessa il giusto

in parole molte chiare e dirette:

a settembre vedremo se maldini sarà garante o complice


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> ...




*Questo è il quadretto completo. Leggete e quotate.*


----------



## jumpy65 (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: c’è la fumata rossonera. Habemus l’accordo tra Maldini ed Elliott In serata le firme. Vicenda grottesca con tutti colpevoli. Paga solo il Milan. Paolo chiedeva più libertà sul mercato. La società ha voluto evitare lo strappo ma resterà la tensione. I rapporti personali, deteriorati dall’intervista di Maldini e dal successivo braccio di ferro con Elliott per la richiesta di maggiori poteri presentata dall’ex capitano, lasceranno il segno. Probabilmente finiranno con il condizionare anche le prossime scelte sul mercato qualora Maldini e Massara dovessero pagare in qualche modo il ritardo operativo accumulato a giugno. Intendiamoci su questo punto a futura memoria: qualunque siano gli esiti di questo giugno “vietnamita”, nessuno godrà di giustificazione alcuna perché tutti i protagonisti avranno sulle spalle la rispettiva quota di colpe. L’accordo contrattuale tormentato del quale si discute da un mese può essere virtualmente considerato il risultato finale di un compromesso inevitabile tra le pesanti richieste di Maldini stesso da un lato, giudicate irricevibili dalla proprietà, e la buona volontà mostrata alla fine del braccio di ferro silenzioso da Elliott-Cardinale alfine dichiarato di evitare lo strappo oltre che la figuraccia di giungere lunedì prossimo 4 luglio, inizio solenne del raduno da campioni d’Italia, senza la presenza di Maldini e Massara al tavolo con Pioli e Gazidis*


Il Giornale tiene la posizione. Interpretazione molto pessimistica di ciò che è accaduto e che accadrà. Ne esce un quadro irrealistico a mio parere. Quando si parla di top manager non bisogna pensare a gente che fa litigi da bar. Altrimenti non è adatta a quel ruolo.


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Luglio 2022)

Riguardate il video.
Paolo ha usato “programmare un Milan VINCENTE” “molto felice” “siamo indietro ma in tempo e recupereremo”.

sono tutte frasi non dovute. Poteva dire “è fatta” e basta. Poi vero che sembrava provato, ma penso più per stanchezza nella negoziazione delle ultime ore più che per la non felicità. Altrimenti non avrebbe detto “giuro che non lo sembro ma lo sono”. 
maldini non mente, mai.

quindi non avrà ottenuto tutto, ma ha ottenuto “abbastanza” per ritenersi soddisfatto e questo mi basta.

forza milan!


----------



## jacky (1 Luglio 2022)

Concordo sull'idea di non fare contratti più che biennali ai dirigenti. Se fossi proprietario non vorrei che i manager acquisissero troppo potere. A fine anno si valutano i risultati e si rinnova di anno in anno.
Il Milan è rimasta una delle poche società in cui le storie devono essere infinite.
Non è che la persona migliore al momento è al Milan, a volte cambiare è una necessità anche per vedere le cose da un nuovo punto di vista e migliorare su nuovi aspetti.
Vorrei fosse chiaro quale budget hanno Maldini e Massara, gli obiettivi in termini di risultati di prima squadra (scudetto e ottavi di champions?) ma anche di giovanili e crescita vivaio. Hanno stipendi importanti e devono lavorare tanto senza sentirsi immortali e troppo importanti.


----------



## uolfetto (1 Luglio 2022)

Mercato da ricominciare completamente a luglio. Purtroppo questa sessione la vedo male, molto male. Zero programmazione. Nemmeno Maldini e Massara possono fare sempre i miracoli.


----------



## jacky (1 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Riguardate il video.
> Paolo ha usato “programmare un Milan VINCENTE” “molto felice” “siamo indietro ma in tempo e recupereremo”.
> 
> sono tutte frasi non dovute. Poteva dire “è fatta” e basta. Poi vero che sembrava provato, ma penso più per stanchezza nella negoziazione delle ultime ore più che per la non felicità. Altrimenti non avrebbe detto “giuro che non lo sembro ma lo sono”.
> ...


Si è vero. 
Come ho scritto nei giorni scorsi nessuno si poteva permettere di separarsi. Eliott/RedBird avrebbero fatto una figura barbina e Maldini sarebbe andato in pensione con qualche anno di anticipo.
Ma Maldini a livello di comunicazione deve crescere, fa veramente fatica.


----------



## darden (1 Luglio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ti sembrava veramente felice? Eddai eh.
> 
> La situazione è tesa anche se ha firmato. Situazione imbarazzante


A me sembrava stanco dopo 12 ore in sede a leggere i contratti, poi l'ha detto anche lui non si vede ma sono felice. Ci sono persone per cui è difficile esprimere con la mimica facciale la propria felicità perchè di indole molto serie. 

Maldini è uno di queste sorride quando vince o quando è in posa, per il resto le sue facce sono sempre un mix tra serietà e arrabiatura


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> ...





Leggete e quotate


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> ...





Leggete e quotate


----------



## Blu71 (1 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Riguardate il video.
> Paolo ha usato “programmare un Milan VINCENTE” “molto felice” “siamo indietro ma in tempo e recupereremo”.
> 
> sono tutte frasi non dovute. Poteva dire “è fatta” e basta. Poi vero che sembrava provato, ma penso più per stanchezza nella negoziazione delle ultime ore più che per la non felicità. Altrimenti non avrebbe detto “giuro che non lo sembro ma lo sono”.
> ...



Cosa davvero hanno concordato lo sanno solo loro. A me tifoso bene che sia rimasto Maldini.


----------



## Pit96 (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> ...


Fino a un paio di giorni fa era tutto un: c'è ottimismo, nessun problema, la firma arriverà tranquillamente al 100% ecc. 
Oggi è : brutta situazione, spaccatura difficile da risanare, alta tensione che resta, insoddisfazione e negatività a destra e a manca. 

Maldini ha firmato sì o no? SÌ, stop. Io oggi sono sereno


----------



## Milanoide (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> ...


Ok. Sapevamo da mesi che la nuova proprietà avrebbe portato nuovi dirigenti.
Paolo ha fatto un tackle per anticipare una situazione in cui, via un "avversario interno", se ne sarebbe trovato un altro che non conosce.
Nel frattempo, persi alcuni treni (giocatori).
Almeno CDK chiudiamolo. Quanto meno per la sua presunta polivalenza fra 9 e 10.
Per il resto contiamo sui nomi di riserva, ma mi fido.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Luglio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Mercato da ricominciare completamente a luglio. Purtroppo questa sessione la vedo male, molto male. Zero programmazione. Nemmeno Maldini e Massara possono fare sempre i miracoli.


A noi no serve il miracolo.

Servono 3 giocatori decenti: uno a cc, uno trq, un ad

Che non è poco ovviamente, ma fattibile ( se si vuole)

Poi la squadra c'è, abbiamo vinto 1 mese fa lo scudetto, non siamo la Lazio.


----------



## EmmePi (1 Luglio 2022)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> A che serve il lieto fine? Si è deciso di andare avanti? Bene, ora sotto con il lavoro.
> A chi crede nelle favole del tutto bene, rapporti idilliaci e tutti sempre d'accordo non ha mai lavorato in squadra o in azienda. Perché la diversità di idee sta alla base di qualsiasi sviluppo e crescita. Il conflitto e lo scontro (moderato ovviamente) forgia la gente vera.
> 
> Quindi se hanno deciso di continuare vuol dire che hanno le stesse motivazioni e obbiettivi. Se uno fa un passo indietro su alcuni punti non vuol dire che deve aver perso per forza qualcosa. Ma questo gli scribacchini non lo diranno mai.


Quello che affermi è tutto vero... il problema non sono i compromessi che, appunto come affermi, ci sono poi in tutte le trattative e servono comunque a crescere. Il problema, come poi lo fece notare Paolo nella famosa intervista, è la tempistica. Non puoi ridurti a negoziare il rinnovo a 10 gg. dalla scadenza del contratto quando poi sai che questa trattativa ti bloccherebbe per forza di cose le trattative di mercato. MM avrebbero dovuto essere convocati al più tardi il giorno dopo la fine del campionato per disutere del contratto.
Quindi non mi si venga a dire che non c'è malafede da parte della proprietà che ha messo su questo teatrino proprio per bloccare la campagna acquisti.
Questo è quello che penso io, poi spero che i fatti mi contraddicano. Ma la mia impressione è che Gazidis facilmente si metterà di traverso per qualsiasi probabile acquisto di spessore...


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> ...


L'importante che sia finita, tanto già lo so non arriveranno risposte e nemmeno spiegazioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> ...



sono tutti concordi sul fatto che il nodo sia la libertà di azione, non il quanto si possa spendere, come era ovvio per chi conosce maldini e rimane lucido.

fondamentalmente a me va anche bene che abbia più libertà, se era questo che dava queste lungaggini ad ogni singola trattativa.
ho sempre scritto che siamo LENTI..... vediamo se adesso abbiamo snellito un po' di burocrazioa.
se la libertà è firmare per gente da 30M senza chiedere allora non mi piace invece, potrebbe portare qualche suo feticcio tipo berardi e dilapidare un sacco di soldi.


----------



## uolfetto (1 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A noi no serve il miracolo.
> 
> Servono 3 giocatori decenti: uno a cc, uno trq, un ad
> 
> ...



La fai troppo semplice, le cose fatte bene vanno programmate per tempo. Mica sto dicendo che i tre acquisti non si faranno. Si faranno (dif,cc,trq) ma probabilmente non saranno azzeccati secondo me. Non sto dicendo che la squadra non è buona. Il mio è solo un pronostico su questa sessione che parte sotto i peggiori auspici.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Luglio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> La fai troppo semplice, le cose fatte bene vanno programmate per tempo. Mica sto dicendo che i tre acquisti non si faranno. Si faranno, ma probabilmete non saranno azzeccati secondo me. Non sto dicendo che la squadra non è buona. Il mio è solo un pronostico su questa sessione che parte sotto i peggiori auspici.


Si si ho capito cosa vuoi dire.

Ma per la nostra politica ( sconosciuti o a prezzi di saldo) come hai ben visto puoi programmare quanto vuoi ( Sanches e Botman) ma alla fine resti col cerino in mano.

Per questo dico che è "risolvibile"


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> ...



Ci sono voluti ben 30 giorni per archiviare questa oscenità.
Ora ha firmato,basta,a mai più ritrovarci protagonisti di queste tarantelle napoletane !


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> ...


Siamo sempre nel campo delle ricostruzioni...

Insomma il nocciolo sono le competenze di Maldini e la sua autonomia nelle scelte di mercato, sembra di capire. È una spiegazione che non mi convince fino in fondo ma va bene. 

Ora mi aspetto due cose. Primo che ci muoviamo e veloci sul mercato, su questo c'è poco da discutere. Secondo che dopo la sua famosa e improvvida intervista adesso Maldini chiarisca, perché restano molti dubbi in seguito alle sue parole e se ha rinnovato deve spiegare, a questo punto.

Più avanti poi mi aspetto si faccia vivo Cardinale a spiegare cosa aspettarci da lui e dal Milan, ma obiettivamente questo può succedere solo dopo il closing. 

Riguardo gli obiettivi di mercato presunti, per me non è successo nulla di grave. Alla fine si tratta di giocatori tutti troppo costosi e che non convincono fino in fondo. Mi aspetto delle sorprese e scelte intelligenti, visto che adesso Maldini e Massara si potranno sbizzarrire, a quanto pare dalle ricostruzioni.


----------



## The P (1 Luglio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ti sembrava veramente felice? Eddai eh.
> 
> La situazione è tesa anche se ha firmato. Situazione imbarazzante


Beh a me è sembrato che avesse il sorriso per tutta l'intervista.

Maldini non è uno che sorride molto davanti alle telecamere, e invece ieri sorrideva.

Per me ha avuto un bel contratto ed ha ampliato l'autonomia sul mercato.
Gadzidis resta, ma secondo me con meno poteri sportivi di prima.
Questa è l'idea che mi sono fatto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> ...



Ma se Maldini non apriva il finestrino per rispondere a una domanda al volo, se fosse per la comunicazione UFFICIALE, oggi saremmo al punto di ieri?

No perché io trovo solo presentazioni di calciatrici femminili....


----------



## neoxes (1 Luglio 2022)

Scusatemi per la lesa maestà, ma qui Paolo è stato un po' ingenuo. Se fino al closing la proprietà è Elliot, come puoi pretendere di scavalcare il tuo superiore diretto? Nessuna azienda lo avrebbe permesso. 
Il grosso problema è che questo passaggio societario andava chiuso prima del mercato, ora bisogna fare di necessità virtù. Ricordiamoci che è una stagione anomala col mondiale nel mezzo, l'importante è essere in corsa su tutto fino ad allora, a Gennaio si può mettere una pezza.


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> ...



.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Luglio 2022)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Scusatemi per la lesa maestà, ma qui Paolo è stato un po' ingenuo. Se fino al closing la proprietà è Elliot, come puoi pretendere di scavalcare il tuo superiore diretto? Nessuna azienda lo avrebbe permesso.
> Il grosso problema è che questo passaggio societario andava chiuso prima del mercato, ora bisogna fare di necessità virtù. Ricordiamoci che è una stagione anomala col mondiale nel mezzo, l'importante è essere in corsa su tutto fino ad allora, a Gennaio si può mettere una pezza.


Probabilmente non lo sapremo mai.

Ma pensa fosse un mero problema di stipendio 

Anche se non penso e non lo voglio credere.


----------



## AndrasWave (1 Luglio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Quello che affermi è tutto vero... il problema non sono i compromessi che, appunto come affermi, ci sono poi in tutte le trattative e servono comunque a crescere. Il problema, come poi lo fece notare Paolo nella famosa intervista, è la tempistica. Non puoi ridurti a negoziare il rinnovo a 10 gg. dalla scadenza del contratto quando poi sai che questa trattativa ti bloccherebbe per forza di cose le trattative di mercato. MM avrebbero dovuto essere convocati al più tardi il giorno dopo la fine del campionato per disutere del contratto.
> Quindi non mi si venga a dire che non c'è malafede da parte della proprietà che ha messo su questo teatrino proprio per bloccare la campagna acquisti.
> Questo è quello che penso io, poi spero che i fatti mi contraddicano. Ma la mia impressione è che Gazidis facilmente si metterà di traverso per qualsiasi probabile acquisto di spessore...


No infatti. Da Elliot, che si può discutere fino all'infinito se sia eticamente o no la società giusta per noi, non puoi aspettarti questo pressapochismo. La malafede la escludo anche io a priori. Non sono dilettanti, nel campo aziendale sono all'avanguardia. Basta vedere quanti soldi gestiscono.

Il problema delle tempistica deriva, secondo me, dal cambio societario. RedBird non si è fatta avanti l'altro ieri. I contratti ai dirigenti in una situazione normale andavano assolutamente sistemati a inizio anno. Ma se c'era in ballo un cambio di proprietà (forse già su due tavoli) è normale che l'asset dirigenziale va definito con i nuovi compratori a cose ufficiali.
Purtroppo con le tempistiche di una società sportiva questi step sono deleteri, enormemente deleteri. Maldini e la società avranno avuto davvero poco tempo per definire i nuovi paletti. E lo stesso Gazidis, che se vogliamo è stato il più fortunato perchè ha il contratto in scadenza a Novembre, non si può ritenere sicuro di conferma. Bisognerà vedere cosa vorrà lui e Cardinale.

Sarò ingenuo, ma il business ha il suo corso, e spesso non si adegua alle tempistiche sportive. Speriamo che il tempo sia sufficiente a riparare i ritardi


----------



## neoxes (1 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Probabilmente non lo sapremo mai.
> 
> Ma pensa fosse un mero problema di stipendio
> 
> Anche se non penso e non lo voglio credere.



Tutto è possibile ed è vero che non lo sapremo mai. Anche perché con noi ormai i giornalisti ci prendono meno di zero.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> ...


Ce l abbiamo fatta, era la cosa che più mi premeva. Il resto conta zero, Paolo e Massara ci sono quindi la mia fiducia è massima.
Per la nuova frontiera del “ Paolo in faccia sembrava deluso” … ragazzi basta film mentali. Arrivava da 7 ore di riunione, io dopo 2 esco stravolto.. immaginate lui e la tensione della decisione.


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> ...


Però sarò io, sarà il calcio di oggi, sarà che il Presidente non è più una persona come Berlusconi un Moratti ecc ma Maldini e il Milan dovrebbero essere scontati, non che si rinnova 2 anni poi 1 poi 3...soprattutto dopo quello che ha fatto.
Negli ultimi 11 anni siamo morti e risorti, in questo lasso di tempo ne Roma ne Napoli hanno vito scudetti (e Inter solo 2 anni fa )
Quando c'era i Galliani non sentivo mai di trattative per il rinnovo
Comunque spero che sia tornato davvero il sereno e da ora si lavora al mercato davvero


----------



## gabri65 (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> ...



Per me l'unica differenza rispetto alla situazione di ieri è la firma.

Questa cosa non finisce qui.


----------



## Miro (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> ...


Mi sembra logico che Maldini, dopo la firma, dicesse di essere "felice"; ci mancava pure che dicesse "si ho firmato, ma l'accordo non mi soddisfa".
Io non vedo nulla per cui esultare di questo rinnovo.
Maldini per me l'ha fatto sulla base di promesse di RedBird (da vedere ad ottobre se saranno mantenute) e solo perché ama il Milan. D'altronde, se ha rinnovato all'ultimo secondo è perchè c'è tanto di quel letame fumante dietro che non gli andava bene. E, a conferma, ha detto che siamo in ritardo con il mercato, proprio perché non sapeva se accettare o meno.


----------



## Antokkmilan (1 Luglio 2022)

Non penso si così sinceramente. Paolone nostro è testardo( in senso buono ovviamente) se lui non reputava buona l’offerta se ne andava senza perdite di tempo è invece ha firmato.


----------



## Antokkmilan (1 Luglio 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> Mi sembra logico che Maldini, dopo la firma, dicesse di essere "felice"; ci mancava pure che dicesse "si ho firmato, ma l'accordo non mi soddisfa".
> Io non vedo nulla per cui esultare di questo rinnovo.
> Maldini per me l'ha fatto sulla base di promesse di RedBird (da vedere ad ottobre se saranno mantenute) e solo perché ama il Milan. D'altronde, se ha rinnovato all'ultimo secondo è perchè c'è tanto di quel letame fumante dietro che non gli andava bene. E, a conferma, ha detto che siamo in ritardo con il mercato, proprio perché non sapeva se accettare o meno.


Be ma allora perché firmare? erano in trattativa da mesi e sono arrivati a una conclusione. Se non fosse stato felice avrebbe detto ciao e arrivederci. Maldini non le manda a dire è una persona schietta è se non reputa giusta una cosa la dice e se ne va non si fa molti problemi. Ovviamente questa è la mia opinione


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Luglio 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> Mi sembra logico che Maldini, dopo la firma, dicesse di essere "felice"; ci mancava pure che dicesse "si ho firmato, ma l'accordo non mi soddisfa".
> Io non vedo nulla per cui esultare di questo rinnovo.
> Maldini per me l'ha fatto sulla base di promesse di RedBird (da vedere ad ottobre se saranno mantenute) e solo perché ama il Milan. D'altronde, se ha rinnovato all'ultimo secondo è perchè c'è tanto di quel letame fumante dietro che non gli andava bene. E, a conferma, ha detto che siamo in ritardo con il mercato, proprio perché non sapeva se accettare o meno.



Niente ragazzi, dovete sempre vedere gli spettri dove non esistono. 
Forse il prolungarsi di 1 mese è dovuto proprio al mettere tutti i puntini sulle i ?


----------



## Freddiedevil (1 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'importante che sia finita, tanto già lo so non arriveranno risposte e nemmeno spiegazioni.


Le risposte e le spiegazioni, come sempre, arriveranno dal mercato. Io sono solo contento che abbiano in qualche modo "convinto" Paolo.

Per me possono scrivere il fango su di noi, non mi interessa, a me Paolo ieri è sembrato esausto ma molto felice. E per questo sono fiducioso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Luglio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ti sembrava veramente felice? Eddai eh.
> 
> La situazione è tesa anche se ha firmato. Situazione imbarazzante



A me si, mi è sembrato molto contento. Non so dove abbiano visto sta faccia musona che tanti dicono


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me si, mi è sembrato molto contento. Non so dove abbiano visto sta faccia musona che tanti dicono


al massimo sembrava stanco, ma faccia musona no di certo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> al massimo sembrava stanco, ma faccia musona no di certo



Era anche molto sorridente e non mi sembrava proprio un sorriso di circostanza


----------



## _ET_ (1 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se è vero che Maldini ha fatto qualche passo indietro, è la conferma definitiva che con quell' attacco nucleare ( intervista sulla Gazzetta) ha semplicemente fatto un grande, gigantesca, strepitosa caxxata.
> 
> Pazienza, fondamentale abbia rinnovato.
> Sono felicissimo


Ha detto che è molto felice.secondo me non ha fatto nessun passo indietro.aveva il coltello dalla parte del manico e lo sapeva.anzi credo ne abbia pure approfittato.avrà molta libertà sul mercato.
Il bigliettino da visita della nuova proprietà non poteva essere il mancato rinnovo di Maldini in questo momento storico con tanto di capolavoro appena fatto,solo perché ha chiesto 3 acquisti di livello.cioè quello che chiedono tutti i milanisti.partendo da questo presupposto mi aspetto dei botti in arrivo.
Questa firma era il mio spartiacque.adesso sono molto più tranquillo.
Buon divertimento Paolo,facci sognare


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Era anche molto sorridente e non mi sembrava proprio un sorriso di circostanza


E sopratutto non parli di tuo senza rispondere ad alcuna domanda di programmare un Milan vincente se nella riunione 10’ prima ti han detto che per il mercato hai 10 milioni giusti giusti per Messias e Florenzi.

Ha ottenuto parte di quello che ha richiesto, è evidente. E sapendo che Paolo vuole come noi un Milan vincente (o comunque competitivo) se ha ottenuto qualcosa lui, di riflesso lo abbiamo ottenuto noi tutti.
Grazie Paolo!


----------



## alexpozzi90 (1 Luglio 2022)

Quello che conta è la firma, per il resto c'erano più di 100 contratti della società da rinnovare, la verità è semplicemente che il cambio di proprietà è stato intempestivo, perché caduto proprio alla scadenza del trienno gestionale. Sul mercato è sempre stato chiaro che si sarebbe proseguito sulla linea precedente e visti i risultati in tempi relativamente brevi, non ho mai capito né condiviso le previsioni funeste che si leggono ovunque. La verità è che nessuna squadra italiana, per via del marciume del sistema, può fare chissà che come movimenti, manco la Juve che ha comunque dietro un potentato a livello di sceicchi bianchi.


----------



## Miro (1 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Niente ragazzi, dovete sempre vedere gli spettri dove non esistono.
> Forse il prolungarsi di 1 mese è dovuto proprio al mettere tutti i puntini sulle i ?


Se per te è normale che per ogni singolo rinnovo parta una telenovela brasiliana di serie C, alzo le mani.
D'altronde Maldini a fine maggio non è mica esploso con quella famosa intervista...
Però ok, #vatuttobene #grazieelliott.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Luglio 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> Se per te è normale che per ogni singolo rinnovo parta una telenovela brasiliana di serie C, alzo le mani.
> D'altronde Maldini a fine maggio non è mica esploso con quella famosa intervista...
> Però ok, #vatuttobene #grazieelliott.


Va beh Miro fa niente, acqua passata. Ho sofferto talmente tanto che non voglio più parlarne. 
Ricordati solo una cosa, le scelte Paolo le ha sempre fatte in funzione del Milan. Sempre.


----------



## Miro (1 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh Miro fa niente, acqua passata. Ho sofferto talmente tanto che non voglio più parlarne.
> Ricordati solo una cosa, le scelte Paolo le ha sempre fatte in funzione del Milan. Sempre.


Infatti, sono convinto (e nessuno me lo toglie dalla testa) che Maldini sia rimasto solo in funzione del suo attaccamento al Milan. io ho ZERO fiducia in Elliott e in chi verrà, immagino che Maldini però per tirare la corda fino alla fine è perchè voleva rassicurazioni in merito.


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ce l abbiamo fatta, era la cosa che più mi premeva. Il resto conta zero, Paolo e Massara ci sono quindi la mia fiducia è massima.
> Per la nuova frontiera del “ Paolo in faccia sembrava deluso” … ragazzi basta film mentali. Arrivava da 7 ore di riunione, io dopo 2 esco stravolto.. immaginate lui e la tensione della decisione.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Niente ragazzi, dovete sempre vedere gli spettri dove non esistono.
> Forse il prolungarsi di 1 mese è dovuto proprio al mettere tutti i puntini sulle i ?



Oggi sono d'accordo con te su tutto. Anche a me gli spettri sono scomparsi e sono molto soddisfatto.
E poi vedremo che succede.


----------



## uolfetto (1 Luglio 2022)

A me sembrava molto soddisfatto. Però non posso esimermi dal far notare di nuovo la diplomatica frase "siamo indietro" che tradotta vuol dire che fino ad oggi non si è fatta una beneamata mazza. 1 mese buttato con annessa la programmazione del mercato. Da oggi si comincia da capo, con grave ritardo rispetto a tutti quindi continuo a essere pessimista su questa sessione di mercato. Non pessimista in generale per il futuro eh.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> A me sembrava molto soddisfatto. Però non posso esimermi dal far notare di nuovo la diplomatica frase "siamo indietro" che tradotta vuol dire che fino ad oggi non si è fatta una beneamata mazza. 1 mese buttato con annessa la programmazione del mercato. Da oggi si comincia da capo, con grave ritardo rispetto a tutti quindi continuo a essere pessimista su questa sessione di mercato. Non pessimista in generale per il futuro eh.


non ha detto "siamo indietro", ha detto "magari siamo partiti un pò in ritardo ma recupereremo", non mi sembra che non abbiano fatto una beata mazza visto che fino a ieri i procuratori erano in sede a parlare con paolo


----------



## uolfetto (1 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non ha detto "siamo indietro", ha detto "magari siamo partito un pò in ritardo ma recupereremo", non mi sembra che non abbiano fatto una beata mazza visto che fino a ieri i procuratori erano in sede a parlare con paolo


Si ho sbagliato la citazione esatta ma per me è la versione diplomatica di quanto scritto prima. Il mio pensiero rimane quello.


----------



## livestrong (1 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non ha detto "siamo indietro", ha detto "magari siamo partiti un pò in ritardo ma recupereremo", non mi sembra che non abbiano fatto una beata mazza visto che fino a ieri i procuratori erano in sede a parlare con paolo


È come ribattere, a chi dicesse "è nero", "no, non ha colore"


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> È come ribattere, a chi dicesse "è nero", "no, non ha colore"


i procuratori in sede c'erano fino a ieri, fino a poche ore prima della firma, quindi dire che non si è fatto niente è dire il falso perche i fatti questo dicono.


----------



## livestrong (1 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> i procuratori in sede c'erano fino a ieri, fino a poche ore prima della firma, quindi dire che non si è fatto niente è dire il falso perche i fatti questo dicono.


Certamente qualcosa han fatto visto che è arrivato Origi, ma altrettanto certamente questa vicenda ha inciso eccome sulla loro operatività, in barba ai vari Suma e compagnia cantante che asserivano il contrario


----------



## __king george__ (1 Luglio 2022)

scusate ma voi siete contenti perchè date per scontato che essendoci Maldini faremo un grande mercato o semplicemente perchè Maldini resta?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Certamente qualcosa han fatto visto che è arrivato Origi, ma altrettanto certamente questa vicenda ha inciso eccome sulla loro operatività, in barba ai vari Suma e compagnia cantante che asserivano il contrario


mi sembra scontato che le trattative imbastite da maldini e massara erano vincolate alla loro firma, se non ci fosse stato il problema del rinnovo magari insieme ad origi sarebbe arrivato gia qualche altro giocatori subito a disposizione per il ritiro del 4 luglio, ma non stiamo di certo parlando di una situazione tragica e irrecuperabile


----------



## RickyKaka22 (1 Luglio 2022)

Il video che circola di quando fermano Paolo in uscita da Casa Milan per chiedere dell'esito della riunione presenta un particolare che non so se avete notato: Ha il telefonino sulle gambe e quando apre il finestrino per concedere l'intervista chiude la chiamata..."gioco" per tutto il Forum...chi è bravo in informatica e riesce a capire con chi stava parlando paolo (facendo uno zoom, ecc...)vince il KING del forum! A chi ha voluto dare subito la comunicazione di credere nel SUO PROGETTO? Massara? Sua moglie? il figlio Daniel? A gran sorpresa un giocatore che stiamo seguendo sul mercato? A voi il TRIVIA pomeridiano, solo per veri malati milanisti


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> scusate ma voi siete contenti perchè date per scontato che essendoci Maldini faremo un grande mercato o semplicemente perchè Maldini resta?


perche si è dato continuità al progetto, per me possono arrivare pure 2-3 sconosciuti se poi il loro rendimento è quello dei vari theo, tomori e kalulu per citare i primi che mi vengono in mente


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> scusate ma voi siete contenti perchè date per scontato che essendoci Maldini faremo un grande mercato o semplicemente perchè Maldini resta?


Io son contento perchè dando per scontato il fatto che non ci sia la big money Maldini e Massara han dimostrato di cavarsela alla grande a fare nozze coi fichi secchi. Sarei felicissimo di essere smentito sul budget..


----------



## __king george__ (1 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> perche si è dato continuità al progetto, per me possono arrivare pure 2-3 sconosciuti se poi il loro rendimento è quello dei vari theo, tomori e kalulu per citare i primi che mi vengono in mente


se vengono 2-3 sconosciuti Paolo rinnega quello che ha detto

perchè per i 2-3 sconosciuti non servivano tante chiacchere sul budget e alzare l'asticella..quelli li poteva prendere anche se era il ds dell'udinese


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> scusate ma voi siete contenti perchè date per scontato che essendoci Maldini faremo un grande mercato o semplicemente perchè Maldini resta?


La conferma di Maldini non significa gran mercato in automatico,ma l'uscita di Maldini avrebbe rappresentato la fine.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Luglio 2022)

ragazzi lui ha assicurato che sarebbe restato SOLO con un gran progetto (ergo un gran mercato)..l'ha detto chiaro e tondo..ha parlato di alzare l'asticella ecc (se abbiamo vinto lo scudo e si parla di alzarla c'è poco da interpretare...non siamo arrivati settimi che per alzarla basta poco)

quindi se ciò non avviene ha mentito


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se vengono 2-3 sconosciuti Paolo rinnega quello che ha detto
> 
> perchè per i 2-3 sconosciuti non servivano tante chiacchere sul budget e alzare l'asticella..quelli li poteva prendere anche se era il ds dell'udinese


giocatori sconosciuti intesi come nomi sconosciuti ai giornalai, per prendere i theo, i tomori o i leao devi cmq tirare fuori i soldi per i cartellini e stiamo parlando sempre di 20 mil, 28 mil e una trentina per il portoghese


----------



## Swaitak (1 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> scusate ma voi siete contenti perchè date per scontato che essendoci Maldini faremo un grande mercato o semplicemente perchè Maldini resta?


io sono contento perchè hanno lottato per il rinnovo, segno che si chiedeva qualcosa di ambizioso (se fosse solo un ritocco allo stipendio credo che glielo avrebbero concesso senza troppi problemi). Poi vedremo chi ha ceduto cosa.


----------



## Dexter (1 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> scusate ma voi siete contenti perchè date per scontato che essendoci Maldini faremo un grande mercato o semplicemente perchè Maldini resta?


Io per la prima. Lo ha detto lui che servono 3 top no? Per me possono essere anche Dybala, Ziyech e Renato, non chiedo la luna...Ma se a fine luglio (il campionato quest' anno parte a FERRAGOSTO) si presentano col Messias di turno e mi tocca vedere ancora Krunic sulla trequarti, allora consiglio a Paolo di andare a nascondersi assieme a Gerry, specie dopo tutto questo teatrino...


----------



## Marcex7 (1 Luglio 2022)

Ma io mi chiedo e vi chiedo:
Maldini esce da Casa Milan...si ferma a parlare con i giornalisti e nessuno gli chiede"come mai così tanto tempo per firmare"?
Per me dovrebbe essere la prima domanda da fare,poi non so come la pensate voi


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Luglio 2022)

Ieri ero troppo felice per scrivere qualcosa. Oggi a mente fredda sono ancora strafelice che Paolo guidi la sua creatura come gli compete. Con ambizione e classe superiore, da par suo. Se finiranno le ingerenze nell' area tecnica dei dirigenti potremo godere ancora di altri successi.


----------



## sunburn (1 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> scusate ma voi siete contenti perchè date per scontato che essendoci Maldini faremo un grande mercato o semplicemente perchè Maldini resta?


Io non sono contento perché davo per scontato rimanessero entrambi, quindi la considero una cosa normale, anche se alla fine il percorso per arrivarci è stato un po’ burrascoso.
Penso sia bene che rimanga perché fino a ora ha fatto un ottimo lavoro e perché preferisco avere Paolo che qualunque altra persona a svolgere quel ruolo.

Non sono poi d’accordo con chi dice che, qualora dovessimo fare un mercato deludente, si dovrebbe contestare Paolo perché in quell’intervista alla gazzetta aveva detto ecc ecc ecc. Paolo ha provato a forzare la mano alla proprietà avvisandola della necessità di investire. Se avremo un budget più alto di quello degli ultimi anni, vorrà dire che l’azzardo di Paolo è andato a segno; se avremo un budget uguale o inferiore, vorrà dire che l’azzardo di Paolo è andato a vuoto.
Ma, la cosa che va sottolineata, è che nella seconda ipotesi, lui almeno ci ha provato. Un’uscita di quel tipo non è ovvia né scontata, e penso anzi che lo abbia esposto a conseguenze disciplinari, oltre che a un mancato rinnovo.. Di DS/DT ad aver affrontato così a muso duro la proprietà ne ricordo ben pochi. Perché? Perché, di regola, al dirigente interessa il giusto l’andamento della squadra. Ma Paolo non è solo un dirigente del Milan, Paolo È IL Milan.


----------



## Dexter (1 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io non sono contento perché davo per scontato rimanessero entrambi, quindi la considero una cosa normale, anche se alla fine il percorso per arrivarci è stato un po’ burrascoso.
> Penso sia bene che rimanga perché fino a ora ha fatto un ottimo lavoro e perché preferisco avere Paolo che qualunque altra persona a svolgere quel ruolo.
> 
> Non sono poi d’accordo con chi dice che, qualora dovessimo fare un mercato deludente, si dovrebbe contestare Paolo perché in quell’intervista alla gazzetta aveva detto ecc ecc ecc. Paolo ha provato a forzare la mano alla proprietà avvisandola della necessità di investire. Se avremo un budget più alto di quello degli ultimi anni, vorrà dire che l’azzardo di Paolo è andato a segno; se avremo un budget uguale o inferiore, vorrà dire che l’azzardo di Paolo è andato a vuoto.
> Ma, la cosa che va sottolineata, è che nella seconda ipotesi, lui almeno ci ha provato. Un’uscita di quel tipo non è ovvia né scontata, e penso anzi che lo abbia esposto a conseguenze disciplinari, oltre che a un mancato rinnovo.. Di DS/DT ad aver affrontato così a muso duro la proprietà ne ricordo ben pochi. Perché? Perché, di regola, al dirigente interessa il giusto l’andamento della squadra. Ma Paolo non è solo un dirigente del Milan, Paolo È IL Milan.


Se il suo azzardo fosse andato a vuoto, non avrebbe dovuto rinnovare. Troppo facile sennò. Appunto perché non é un dirigente qualunque che rinnoverebbe a prescindere (per lo stipendio). Se quest'anno Paolo si presenta a fine sessione con pippette alla Messias diventa complice anche lui di questo scempio di proprietà, 0 sconti


----------



## __king george__ (1 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io non sono contento perché davo per scontato rimanessero entrambi, quindi la considero una cosa normale, anche se alla fine il percorso per arrivarci è stato un po’ burrascoso.
> Penso sia bene che rimanga perché fino a ora ha fatto un ottimo lavoro e perché preferisco avere Paolo che qualunque altra persona a svolgere quel ruolo.
> 
> Non sono poi d’accordo con chi dice che, qualora dovessimo fare un mercato deludente, si dovrebbe contestare Paolo perché in quell’intervista alla gazzetta aveva detto ecc ecc ecc. Paolo ha provato a forzare la mano alla proprietà avvisandola della necessità di investire. Se avremo un budget più alto di quello degli ultimi anni, vorrà dire che l’azzardo di Paolo è andato a segno; se avremo un budget uguale o inferiore, vorrà dire che l’azzardo di Paolo è andato a vuoto.
> Ma, la cosa che va sottolineata, è che nella seconda ipotesi, lui almeno ci ha provato. Un’uscita di quel tipo non è ovvia né scontata, e penso anzi che lo abbia esposto a conseguenze disciplinari, oltre che a un mancato rinnovo.. Di DS/DT ad aver affrontato così a muso duro la proprietà ne ricordo ben pochi. Perché? Perché, di regola, al dirigente interessa il giusto l’andamento della squadra. Ma Paolo non è solo un dirigente del Milan, Paolo È IL Milan.


eh ma cosi è un pò troppo comodo però eh...se ti esponi ti esponi e poi devi far seguire alle parole i fatti...

è troppo cervellotico cosi

sennò si potrebbe anche dire che anche Galliani quando faceva promesse ai tifosi in realtà cercava di forzare la mano a Berlusconi per spendere cercando di mettere pressioni mediatiche ecc e poi Silvio non spendeva ma almeno Galliani ci aveva provato

invece si dava (giustamente) a Galliani del chiaccherone..


----------



## sunburn (1 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> eh ma cosi è un pò troppo comodo però eh...se ti esponi ti esponi e poi devi far seguire alle parole i fatti...
> 
> è troppo cervellotico cosi
> 
> ...





Dexter ha scritto:


> Se il suo azzardo fosse andato a vuoto, non avrebbe dovuto rinnovare. Troppo facile sennò. Appunto perché non é un dirigente qualunque che rinnoverebbe a prescindere (per lo stipendio). Se quest'anno Paolo si presenta a fine sessione con pippette alla Messias diventa complice anche lui di questo scempio di proprietà, 0 sconti


Qualora se ne fosse andato, sicuramente qualcuno(non voi due) lo avrebbe criticato perché “abbandona il Milan perché non gli danno quello che chiede, un bravo dirigente deve saper lavorare con quello che gli mette a disposizione la società” ecc.

Diciamo che seguiamo due linee di pensiero, entrambe legittime, ma inconciliabili.
Poco male, tutti e tre abbiamo in comune la cosa più importante: la speranza che il Milan possa aprire un ciclo vincente in Italia e in Europa.


----------



## Maximo (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, la firma di Maldini è stata molto complessa, arrivata dopo giorni di interventi legali, obiezioni, precisazioni. Il grande tema al centro del dibattito è sempre stata l’autonomia, la fiducia totale chiesta da Maldini. Il mondo milanista ha sempre tifato per la firma e sì, anche questo può avere avuto un peso. La volontà di rinnovare c’è sempre stata, da entrambe le parti, ma i presupposti di partenza erano molto diversi. Maldini ha fatto un passo indietro su alcuni punti e sì, la voglia di difendere lo scudetto con la stessa “squadra”del 2021-22 ha prevalso. Per questo, la felicità del 30 giugno apre le porte al lavoro del primo luglio. L'annuncio arriverà oggi.
> 
> CorSera: ieri sera, finalmente, la quadra su Maldini. Se la lunga fase di stallo era dovuta a una richiesta di maggiore autonomia da parte di Maldini, diciamo che è stata trovata una soluzione che accontenta tutti. Una cosa però è certa: Maldini dovrà comunque rispondere a un amministratore delegato, che fino a dicembre sarà Ivan Gazidis. La struttura organizzativa resta quindi immutata. E in fondo lo scudetto vinto è la prova del fatto che la strategia operativa fosse quella giusta. Lieto fine? No, fine e basta. Non si doveva arrivare così in là, di certo tutta questa attesa non ha giovato. Botman ha scelto il Newcastle, Sanches sta virando verso il Psg: non c’è controprova, ma la sensazione è che con un management pienamente operativo forse per quei due obiettivi si sarebbe potuto fare di più. L'annuncio potrebbe arrivare tra qualche giorno dopo il CDA
> 
> ...


Di tutti i giornalisti che hanno scritto questi articoli, sarei curioso di sapere quanto di loro hanno letto il contratto che ha firmato Maldini. Tiro a indovinare, nessuno…


----------

